# family forum doesn't show up on new posts thread



## BenScoobert (3 Aug 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/family-and-recreational-cycling.59/

This forum doesn't show on the new posts thread. Any ideas?


----------



## summerdays (3 Aug 2015)

It's one of the quieter parts of the forum but it appeared earlier on my New Posts. Once you have seen a thread it won't reappear until someone else adds to it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2015)

Alternatively have you turned off prompts for it by accident?

www.cyclechat.net/account/new-posts
This link may not work, I'm not sure but make sure you *don't* have a tick on the tick box.


----------



## Shaun (4 Aug 2015)

Just to confirm, that particular forum _is_ set-up to display posts in the _New Posts_ search results - and does do ...







... of course *your own* posts or threads won't show up as "new" for you!


----------

